# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  CURSOS DE ESCUELAS DE CAMPO EMPRESARIALES

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Buenas tardes amigos del Foro: 
Les comento que desde hace 8 años, venimos facilitando eventos y capacitando a técnicos y profesionales en la Metodología de Escuelas de Campo, pero con un enfoque empresarial que permite complementar los aspectos de emprendimiento, asociatividad y gestión empresarial SOSTENIBLE. 
Desarrollamos talleres vivenciales y con especialistas en el tema. 
Informes:  agrosoto75@hotmail.com 
Teléfonos:   
Fijo: 4481239   Móvil:  980757515  -  986694690 
Razón:  Ingeniero Angelo Soto TarazonaTemas similares: Artículo: San Martín: más de 300 Agricultores de Sión se capacitan en escuelas de campo Artículo: Devida implementa escuelas de campo con productores del Vraem Artículo: Devida implementa escuelas de campo con productores del Vraem Artículo: Agricultores cacaoteros culminan capacitaciones en Escuelas de Campo ESCUELAS DE CAMPO EMPRESARIALES (ECAEs)

----------

